# Connecting printer to wireless router



## BrianP

I have a wireless router with a desktop connected to it and also use a laptop. Right now, my printer is connected directly to the desktop. Is it possible to connect the printer so I can print from either the laptop or desktop? If so, how? thanks


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, go to the printer control panel on the computer to which the printer is attached, and right click on it, and choose sharing, and share it.

Are you currently sharing files between the two computers? If not, you will have to go into the firewall advanced settings and enable file/print sharing there as well.


----------



## BrianP

Thanks for the reply. Do I need to connect the printer to a port on the wireless router?


----------



## kben1028

Nope, the printer can stay connected "as is" to your desktop.


----------



## TerryNet

If your printer is "network ready" (i.e., has an ethernet connection) you can connect it to a router's port. You will need to use your installation CD and choose the "network" option.

Otherwise, you use the printer sharing mentioned by the previous posters.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Remember if you "share" the printer you have to have the desktop on 24/7 if you turn it into a network printer than anyone can print to it at any time.

Depending on the make model printer it may already have a print port OR again depending on the make model of the printer you may be able to buy a jetdirect or other brand printserver to turn it into a network printer.


----------



## axis77

you could a wireless print server like this one.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2073464&CatId=371
connect the printer to it using usb, or parallel then configure it to talk with your wireless router, that way you dont have to keep your pc on all the time, in other words dont make your pc the print server.


----------



## ~Candy~

A word of caution, I believe that some of those will not work with some printers.......


----------

